# Suggestion for Worldmark Sub-forum



## uscav8r

I understand Worldmark is a Wyndham company, but it seems most of the threads on this particular page deal with the WVO issues and questions. WM is a completely different system and doesn't suffer from thh same "nickel-and-dime" fee structure that WVO seems to have.

May I suggest that the BBS powers that be break out a WM subforum (much like DRI is a sub-forum of "All Other Timeshare Systems")?

While WM owners seem to be a smaller group, this could make it easier to find info specific to that system.

I'm not versed in the mechanics, but is it fairly simple to select and move WM threads to a new sub-forum, or would it need to be populated anew?


----------



## cotraveller

A separate WorldMark area is something I'd like to see too.  As it is now, WorldMark topics get buried by the Wyndham threads.  If they were kept in a separate area we might see some better response to them.


----------



## Mike&Edie

I would like that too.


----------



## sue1947

Most Worldmark owners communicate with each other at www.wmowners.com.  That is the best source for accurate and open communication.  
Most posts in this forum are by Wyndham owners so the Worldmark information provided is not always accurate.  As an example, the OP's statement that Worldmark is a Wyndham company (which implies ownership; definitely not true).   There are a few WM owners who also are on tug, but most save their substantive posts for www.wmowners.com.  

Sue


----------



## Rent_Share

sue1947 said:


> Most Worldmark owners communicate with each other at www.wmowners.com. That is the best source for accurate and open communication.
> Most posts in this forum are by Wyndham owners so the Worldmark information provided is not always accurate. As an example, the OP's statement that Worldmark is a Wyndham company (which implies ownership; definitely not true). There are a few WM owners who also are on tug, but most save their substantive posts for www.wmowners.com.
> 
> Sue


 
Plus One More


----------



## ronparise

sue1947 said:


> Most Worldmark owners communicate with each other at www.wmowners.com.  That is the best source for accurate and open communication.
> Most posts in this forum are by Wyndham owners so the Worldmark information provided is not always accurate.  As an example, the OP's statement that Worldmark is a Wyndham company (which implies ownership; definitely not true).   There are a few WM owners who also are on tug, but most save their substantive posts for www.wmowners.com.
> 
> Sue



I dont understand the point you are trying to make when you say Wyndham doesnt own Worldmark the Club.   Of course they dont;  any more than Wyndham owns the resorts in Club Wyndham Plus, or Marriott owns the resorts in the Marriott Vacation Club or any timeshare developer owns the resorts once they have been sold to the end users like you and me.

however

Wyndham is the manager for Worldmark the Club
Wyndham is the exclusive sales agent for Worldmark the Club Credits
Wyndham is the developer for Worldmark the Club

pretty much makes Worldmark a Wyndham Company I think. 



You can get good info on wmowners.com, but it comes with a healthy dose of anti Wyndham bias

Id like to see another  Worldmark forum too, just for a fresh and unbiased point of view.


by the way, for the best info on Worldmark and how to use the system visit

http://www.wmtsinfo.com/


----------



## Mike&Edie

Thanks, Ron.  You are a wealth of information


----------



## uscav8r

Keep it coming! Apparently TUGBrian is the guru to convince to make it happen!

While the traffic for WM might be less, it seems like it is certainly more than the traffic for, say, the DRI sub-forum...


----------



## uscav8r

sue1947 said:


> Most Worldmark owners communicate with each other at www.wmowners.com. That is the best source for accurate and open communication.
> Most posts in this forum are by Wyndham owners so the Worldmark information provided is not always accurate. As an example, the OP's statement that Worldmark is a Wyndham company (which implies ownership; definitely not true). There are a few WM owners who also are on tug, but most save their substantive posts for www.wmowners.com.
> 
> Sue


 
Sue, your point about Worldmark not being a Wyndham company makes my point for me. The TUG description of the Wyndham Forum even says, "Discussion of the two Wyndham systems..." And yet one cannot discern between the two systems in the discussions. Threads can be posted with very generic titles, but the content is specific to either WVO or WM. That is probably why a lot of the info provided seems inaccurate.

Also, "Worldmark by Wyndham" is used throughout the TS community (although perhaps this is anathema to original WM owners).

While I am also on WMOwners, it does tend to have a certain bent as Ron says. Not every WMOwner is on TUG, nor is every TUG WM owner on WMOwners. I like to get different opinions from different sources. No one is saying we don't need the Wyndham TUG forum or the DVC TUG forum because those systems also have their own community sites.

It was just a suggestion, but one meant to get a movement going on TUG for what is a fairly substantial resort network.

Setting up a WM sub-forum also helps give WM owners or those looking to buy into the system a voice, or at least a sense of involvement. If that, alone, convinces more people to join the TUG fold, then that can only be a good thing overall.

Thank you for your comment and input regarding the WMOwners site, though.


----------



## uscav8r

ronparise said:


> by the way, for the best info on Worldmark and how to use the system visit
> 
> http://www.wmtsinfo.com/


 
Yes, I quite agree. This also goes to show that there is no "one-stop-shop" for information. My timeshare research bookmarks seem to grow by the day!


----------



## Rent_Share

ronparise said:


> by the way, for the best info on Worldmark and how to use the system visit
> 
> http://www.wmtsinfo.com/


 

IMHO the most biased pro "Wyndham Corporate" on the web

In case you don't know that is cotraveller's site so take his recomendation(s) with a salt block


----------



## sue1947

Mike&Edie said:


> Thanks, Ron.  *You are a wealth of information*



Not really.  Ron is a Wyndham owner who fairly recently purchased a WM account.  He hasn't actually stayed at any resort but thinks he knows everything about it.  Lots of smoke, not much substance.  

Sue


----------



## cotraveller

sue1947 said:


> Not really.  Ron is a Wyndham owner who fairly recently purchased a WM account.  He hasn't actually stayed at any resort but thinks he knows everything about it.  Lots of smoke, not much substance.
> 
> Sue



And everything over on that site where you hang out is the gospel truth?  Do you not think that there are some very knowledgeable WorldMark owners here on TUG and that a variety of sources of information is a good thing?


----------



## Rent_Share

sue1947 said:


> Not really. Ron is a Wyndham owner who fairly recently purchased a WM account. He hasn't actually stayed at any resort but thinks he knows everything about it. Lots of smoke, not much substance.
> 
> Sue


 

Ron is the typical career salesman who over powers you with his volume of words


----------



## presley

Not trying to hijack, but I was thinking we needed a subforum for Shell.  While Wyndham is the puppeteer to all of these systems, Shell, Wyndham and WM are all run differently and have completely different booking situations.  

When I look for info regarding Shell, I often have to read many a long thread to uncover what I am looking for.


----------



## PClapham

Yes! To any forum specifically for Worldmark!

 Itak


----------



## uscav8r

*Keep it cool...*

Hey all... let's try to keep this on topic. BTW, I don't take any single source of info as Gospel truth. In fact, I appreciate the different perspectives provided by many of you, even if you happen to disagree with each other! 

cotraveller: Thanks for your efforts in putting together a "how-to" on WM. Good starting point for a prospective owner (i.e., me!).
sue: thanks for the shout out for the WMOwners site.
Time_Share: I know I've considered some of your tidbits of advice in the past.
Ron: Always enjoy your input on Wyndham and the "real estate" side of things, and willingness to help.


Go Worldmark Sub-forum!


----------



## uscav8r

presley said:


> Not trying to hijack, but I was thinking we needed a subforum for Shell. While Wyndham is the puppeteer to all of these systems, Shell, Wyndham and WM are all run differently and have completely different booking situations.
> 
> When I look for info regarding Shell, I often have to read many a long thread to uncover what I am looking for.


 
Presley, I considered giving a shout-out to Shell originally, but I didn't want to make it "too hard/complex." 

Today, Worldmark, tomorrow the world (Shell)!


----------



## cassvilleokie

uscav8r said:


> Yes, I quite agree. This also goes to show that there is no "one-stop-shop" for information. My timeshare research bookmarks seem to grow by the day!


Wow a little venom or jealousy, don't know much about worldmark, but getting a little curious about all the bashing that goes on here and it seems that new opinions are not well liked.

So does Wyndham own Worldmark or not, and isn't each resort actually a stand alone ownership with a board of directors that is a part of a program


----------



## Rent_Share

cassvilleokie said:


> Wow a little venom or jealousy, don't know much about worldmark, but getting a little curious about all the bashing that goes on here and it seems that new opinions are not well liked.
> 
> So does Wyndham own Worldmark or not, and isn't each resort actually a stand alone ownership with a board of directors that is a part of a program


 
The memebers own Worldmark, Jenweld/Trendwest was hired by the owners to market and manage the resorts. Wyndham purchased Trendwest and has manipulated the Board of Directors election process to insure an ongoing healthy management fee to Wyndham.

There is one BOD which is 60 % stacked with Wyndham employees by proxy manipulation for the 55 Resorts  by Wyndham corpororate. 

The bottom line most Worldmark Owners like Worldmark, we just do not like Wyndham. Additionally Worldmark Points have resale value does WVO or CWA ?


----------



## ronparise

sue1947 said:


> Not really.  Ron is a Wyndham owner who fairly recently purchased a WM account.  He hasn't actually stayed at any resort but thinks he knows everything about it.  Lots of smoke, not much substance.
> 
> Sue



You could also say Im a Worldmark owner who recently purchased a Wyndham account. ..I also own weeks at a BlueGreen  resort and several other independents.  And to correct what you think you know about me, I didnt recently purchase "a" worldmark account. I purchased seven. And even though I have only  owned timeshares for a few years,  I do own a bunch and Id bet Ive  spent more time understanding  what I own than most. You are right about the resorts but I dont comment about the resorts (except one)  My interest (and most of my comments) go more to how the thing works, and what gives it value. 

And I do know how Worldmark works and why its valuable  Its not rocket science. and when  I had questions, I found the answers on http://www.wmtsinfo.com/, (and note to rent-share)  presented in an unbiased way)

My comment on the ops proposal, could have been a simple, "me too"  but I have my reasons, and I didnt keep them to myself...sorry if I stepped on any toes.


----------



## Rent_Share

The bias of  http://www.wmtsinfo.com/ happens to agree with the positions you post on WMowners, clearly a connoisseur of the Wyndham Koolaide


----------



## blr666

A vote for Worldmark sub forum and one for Shell too.   

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cotraveller

cassvilleokie said:


> Wow a little venom or jealousy, don't know much about worldmark, but getting a little curious about all the bashing that goes on here and it seems that new opinions are not well liked.
> 
> So does Wyndham own Worldmark or not, and isn't each resort actually a stand alone ownership with a board of directors that is a part of a program



WorldMark is not a deeded timeshare, it is strictly a points based system.  The resorts do not have stand alone ownership, they are owned by WorldMark,the Club,  a non-profit California corporation.  A WorldMark owner owns WorldMark credits which gives the owner the right to use the resorts and through the Club to participate in the corporate ownership of the real estate and other assets of the Club. (primarily extracted from the WorldMark Vacation Owner Agreement) There is a reasonable, though somewhat dated, WorldMark description here on TUG, at http://www.tug2.net/advice/worldmark.htm.  That link and other WorldMark information can be found in the WORLDMARK INFORMATION and ADVICE ARTICLES sticky at the top of this TUG Wyndham section.

As for the venom and bashing, perhaps you have hit on something with the jealousy angle.  It takes a fair amount of knowledge, time and effort to set up and maintain an informational website like the one I have been associated with.  Does that create jealousy in others causing then to go into a bash mode?  Interesting thought.  Although I must say that the bashing is relatively minor except for that from a very few individuals.

My vote for a separate WorldMark forum or sub-forum remains unchanged, I think it would be a valuable addition to TUG.


----------



## benyu2010

uscav8r,

Fred site, www.wmtsinfo is an informational portal of WM, it has nothing more than information of WM there. It is helpful and direct to the point. If I need a number, I get it with a few clicks. I noticed a few omission and discrepancy I hope Fred may update them, one I can recall now is re. FAX, no mention of 10% total unit cap.

www.wmowners is a site, a forum and a passionate base of WM owners who love our club. You can learn pretty much everything about WM, plus more about the club operation and history etc. Re. 'Gospel truth', every place has its own belief/bias/preference, everyone is a free man with a brain to think.

About WM, the Club and Wyndham (copy-and-paste)

WorldMark is not a deeded timeshare, it is strictly a points based system. The resorts do not have stand alone ownership, they are owned by WorldMark,the Club, a non-profit California corporation. A WorldMark owner owns WorldMark credits which gives the owner the right to use the resorts and through the Club to participate in the corporate ownership of the real estate and other assets of the Club.

Wyndham(formerly Cendant) bought exclusive developer and sales rights from Trendwest, the original developer of WM. Plus, Wyndham is the management company of WorldMark, the Club, largely attributed by its developer unsold credits and BOD. The exclusive rights and Wyndham position pretty much bundled two together that only death may set apart. One does not own the other technically, but constructively, JMPO. BTW, Worldmark by Wyndham is trademark for developer sales.

So, WM is totally different timeshare system. Because the unique relation with its parntner Wyndham, it shares many affliates and resorts. Do we need a sub-forum here? Idk, I hop around a few sites and I see www.wmowners.com got everything you need for WM, plus Fred's information site to compliment. If you like a different tone, there is official vacation forum on official www.worldmarktheclub.com. You may see many nice reviews and tips.

After all, no one takes second hand opinion at face value. Buy an account and travel, like it, buy more...I've traveled to about 20 WM resorts and have half a dozen accounts now. Experience the vacation ownership in real life, not in public forum

A 1+ year old WM owner's 2 cents


----------



## rhonda

uscav8r said:


> May I suggest that the BBS powers that be break out a WM subforum (much like DRI is a sub-forum of "All Other Timeshare Systems")?


+1

Yes, please!


----------



## uscav8r

benyu2010 said:


> ...
> After all, no one takes second hand opinion at face value. Buy an account and travel, like it, buy more...I've traveled to about 20 WM resorts and have half a dozen accounts now. Experience the vacation ownership in real life, not in public forum
> 
> A 1+ year old WM owner's 2 cents



Benyu,

Excellent points, and I'm not trying to experience WM through a forum. I'd like to get an understanding of the system and how I might best use it before taking the plunge. "Understand before purchase" seems to be a TUG mantra! 

I will need to dive deeper into WMOwners, but some BBS sites look and navigate differently, and it is hard to bounce around multiple sites (I like the Wyndham and general TS info sharing (such as rental and tax stuff) on TUG).

I will be a sponge to the information water (whether it has grains of salt or not... :rofl!


----------



## oceanvps

I vote for a sub-forum.

Although I do like learning about the wyndham system i don't like digging through the messages to find one that actually pertains to worldmark

I'd also vote for a vacation internationale forum because we have nothing (as in a dedicated page / forum) - anywhere.


----------



## vacationdoc

*Worldmark sub-forum*

As a new owner of worldmark the club points I too would like a separate sub forum.  Until we get a sub-forum how should we title worldmark posts to make searches easier?


----------



## benyu2010

uscav8r said:


> Benyu,
> 
> Excellent points, and I'm not trying to experience WM through a forum. I'd like to get an understanding of the system and how I might best use it before taking the plunge. "*Understand before purchase" seems to be a TUG man*tra!
> 
> I will need to dive deeper into WMOwners, but some BBS sites look and navigate differently, and it is hard to bounce around multiple sites (I like the Wyndham and general TS info sharing (such as rental and tax stuff) on TUG).
> 
> I will be a sponge to the information water (whether it has grains of salt or not... :rofl!



It is the 'gospel truth' of TUG, JMHO, and it makes perfect sense. You are fortunate to be born outside of timeshare Matrix, you definitely should hold your breath before diving in with Neo's (or Trinity if you are a gal) ability.

Unlike many timeshare ownership that easy to get in and hard to get out, one great feature of WM is you can buy a small account that easily unload around the purchase price while renting in additional usage points until you are comfortable and happy to commit to a larger ownership and more flexibility of vacation length and time, that's what I and many other owners did and what I meant in your quoted part.

WM and WVO might be harvest from same farm and sold by same vendor, they are apple and orange. As Ron said, timeshare is not rocket science, honestly it takes a little while to figure out the ins and outs, ideally in on-job training In the meantime, you can find all the numbers and guideline at Fred's site and skill sets and tricks at www.wmowners.com


----------



## benyu2010

vacationdoc said:


> As a new owner of worldmark the club points I too would like a separate sub forum.  Until we get a sub-forum how should we title worldmark posts to make searches easier?




e.g.

[WM] Is it a guest fee?


----------



## cotraveller

vacationdoc said:


> As a new owner of worldmark the club points I too would like a separate sub forum.  Until we get a sub-forum how should we title worldmark posts to make searches easier?



Include WorldMark in the title of the thread.  That makes it easy to search since using the Advanced Search you can search for titles only, which will pull up the WorldMark threads.  It also calls attention to the thread for those who are watching for WorldMark topics. This thread meets that criteria since it is titled "Suggestion for Worldmark Sub-forum".

In support of the idea of a WorldMark forum or sub-forum, I did that search for WorldMark titles only and came up with 500 threads.  That is a lot of WorldMark information


----------



## LLW

benyu2010 said:


> uscav8r,
> 
> Fred site, www.wmtsinfo is an informational portal of WM, it has nothing more than information of WM there. It is helpful and direct to the point. If I need a number, I get it with a few clicks. I noticed a few omission and discrepancy I hope Fred may update them, one I can recall now is re. FAX, no mention of 10% total unit cap.
> 
> www.wmowners is a site, a forum and a passionate base of WM owners who love our club. You can learn pretty much everything about WM, plus more about the club operation and history etc. Re. 'Gospel truth', every place has its own belief/bias/preference, everyone is a free man with a brain to think.
> 
> About WM, the Club and Wyndham (copy-and-paste)
> 
> WorldMark is not a deeded timeshare, it is strictly a points based system. The resorts do not have stand alone ownership, they are owned by WorldMark,the Club, a non-profit California corporation. A WorldMark owner owns WorldMark credits which gives the owner the right to use the resorts and through the Club to participate in the corporate ownership of the real estate and other assets of the Club.
> 
> Wyndham(formerly Cendant) bought exclusive developer and sales rights from Trendwest, the original developer of WM. Plus, Wyndham is the management company of WorldMark, the Club, largely attributed by its developer unsold credits and BOD. The exclusive rights and Wyndham position pretty much bundled two together that only death may set apart. One does not own the other technically, but constructively, JMPO. BTW, Worldmark by Wyndham is trademark for developer sales.
> 
> So, WM is totally different timeshare system. Because the unique relation with its parntner Wyndham, it shares many affliates and resorts. Do we need a sub-forum here? Idk, I hop around a few sites and I see www.wmowners.com got everything you need for WM, plus Fred's information site to compliment. If you like a different tone, there is official vacation forum on official www.worldmarktheclub.com. You may see many nice reviews and tips.
> 
> After all, no one takes second hand opinion at face value. Buy an account and travel, like it, buy more...I've traveled to about 20 WM resorts and have half a dozen accounts now. Experience the vacation ownership in real life, not in public forum
> 
> A 1+ year old WM owner's 2 cents



I agree wih most of what Ben said above.

I like having one forum on TUG for all Wyndham-related systems, instead of a separate forum dedicated to Worldmark, for the following reasons:

1. There are already 3 other dedicated WM forum/info sites: www.wmowners.com , the official Wyndham-run forum on the Worldmark the Club site, and Fred Colorado Traveller's site. Each serves a different purpose (and that's why there isn't as much WM traffic as WVR traffic here on the TUG Wyndham forum). Having a 4th dedicated WM forum here would be more work for the TUG volunteer staff for not much more benefit. 

If one feels the need for a 4th dedicated WM forum, it is highly likely that the person is not making best use of the other 3 forums. 

2. I like browsing the non-WM thread titles and drill down more if the title interests me. I feel as an informed WM owner I should know something about what is going on in the other Wyn systems. Having a combined Wyn-related TUG forum makes me do that.

3. Of all the Wyn-related systems, WM has the most active and passionate owner base, because WM is a non-deeded system. Owners own shares in the Club, and are not protected by a deed to the property; instead we are protected by a strong set of Club governing documents - Articles, By-laws, Declarations, Agreements, etc. We have the most to lose if Wyndham does something that benefits itself (as a capitalistic entity naturally would) but hurts WM owners. We also have the most to learn in the Club GDs to exercise our rights and maximize the value of our investment in the Club. That's why WM has a bunch of activist owners on wmowners.com watch-dogging for owner benefits. Sometimes I watch the discontent undercurrents amongst WVR posters and get concerned, because we are more or less in the same boat as they. We are in it together. Having one Wyn forum on TUG boosts the camaraderie. TUG is the ideal vehicle for that.

WM owners are more passioned about our Club the more we get involved. The more passioned we are, the more use we make of our ownership. And the more we love our Club.


That's why I like having WM together with the other Wyn-related systems. Most newbies know to put WM in the thread title and learn fast why.

JMHO.


----------



## CraigWMF

ronparise said:


> You can get good info on wmowners.com, but it comes with a healthy dose of anti Wyndham bias
> 
> Id like to see another  Worldmark forum too, just for a fresh and unbiased point of view.
> 
> 
> by the way, for the best info on Worldmark and how to use the system visit
> 
> http://www.wmtsinfo.com/





Hi

I've been a WorldMark owner for about 10 years and support the idea of a separate area here.   I am not talking about the subject of limiting WM postings to one or more forums.   I just support the idea of a separation here on this site.  I think Ron has ideas worth listening too.


----------



## Rent_Share

CraigWMF said:


> Hi
> 
> I've been a WorldMark owner for about 10 years and support the idea of a separate area here. I am not talking about the subject of limiting WM postings to one or more forums. I just support the idea of a separation here on this site. I think Ron has ideas worth listening too.


 
So does Ron over and over again


----------



## uscav8r

*Who can do it?*

Well it seemed like a hot topic for a while anyway...

Anyone know which of the moderators can make this happen?

And how does one reach them to make such a request?


----------



## benyu2010

uscav8r said:


> Well it seemed like a hot topic for a while anyway...
> 
> Anyone know which of the moderators can make this happen?
> 
> And how does one reach them to make such a request?



You probably need to talk to the owner...

Any question for your WorldMark ownership in the meantime?


----------



## ronparise

*Big Changes coming to Worldmark*

In order to curtail rental activity  and level the playing field, so that all owners will have an equal chance at the best times at the best places. The Worldmark Board is making some changes to the grouped reservation policies to make these reservations more expensive.

You need to understand how the system works now, before you can understand the changes being proposed but you can read about it here (you probably have to be a member of the forum to see this)

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=38073

to learn how the Worldmark system works you can spend a few days here

http://www.wmtsinfo.com/


----------



## uscav8r

I have perused the WMOwners site extensively and found that there is a clear anti-rental-for-profit bias, and this does not even include the recent discussion on grouped reservations. If I happen to have a unit in a time of demand that I can't use, why shouldn't I be able to capitalize on that asset and let it out closer to fair market value vice pennies over my marginal cost. Funny thing is, with few exceptions, no one on that board takes into consideration that the cost of acquisition is a cost as well, and why shouldn't that be factored into "cost recovery?" As a new WMOwners.com member, I don't feel like rocking the boat on those points in that forum.

I am also well familiar with wmtsinfo.com, which is very helpful in general, but again less so on the rental aspect.

Another set of reasons to get an alternative sub-forum on a neutral site such as TUG.


----------



## CraigWMF

uscav8r said:


> Funny thing is, with few exceptions, no one on that board takes into consideration that the cost of acquisition is a cost as well, and why shouldn't that be factored into "cost recovery?" As a new WMOwners.com member, I don't feel like rocking the boat on those points.
> 
> I am also well familiar with wmtsinfo.com, which is very helpful in general, but again less so on the rental aspect.
> 
> Another set of reasons to get an alternative sub-forum on a neutral site such as TUG.




I don't rent WM units I use all my time.   I think one idea on the WMO's forum of renting has to do with the idea that renters don't take as good as care of a unit as an owner.   I know owners have mentioned other reasons too.  I do certainly see your point on the cost of buying the product.   On your second point of TUG I think all the forums are helpful and that owners should always be given choices.


----------



## loosefeet

Yes to another forum for WorldMark.  We had that for some time, and spent a lot of time reading the posts.  Not interested in Wyndham, so avoid now.  Wyndham just seems to take over everything!


----------



## rhonda

ronparise said:


> In order to curtail rental activity  and level the playing field, so that all owners will have an equal chance at the best times at the best places. The Worldmark Board is making some changes to the grouped reservation policies to make these reservations more expensive.
> 
> You need to understand how the system works now, before you can understand the changes being proposed but you can read about it here (you probably have to be a member of the forum to see this)
> 
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=38073
> 
> to learn how the Worldmark system works you can spend a few days here
> 
> http://www.wmtsinfo.com/


Ron, 

Would you please consider breaking discussion of this topic to its own thread?  Indeed, the link to wmowners can't be reached without login to the site.  Anyone care to summarize the proposed change here on TUG?

Thank you!


----------



## CO skier

rhonda said:


> Anyone care to summarize the proposed change here on TUG?




  Here is a new thread with a very brief summary:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=195079


----------



## cotraveller

loosefeet said:


> Yes to another forum for WorldMark.  We had that for some time, and spent a lot of time reading the posts.  Not interested in Wyndham, so avoid now.  Wyndham just seems to take over everything!





rhonda said:


> Ron,
> 
> Would you please consider breaking discussion of this topic to its own thread?  Indeed, the link to wmowners can't be reached without login to the site.  Anyone care to summarize the proposed change here on TUG?  (Edit - this is a reference to the worldMark rental issue topic)
> 
> Thank you!




I've been gone for a couple of weeks and didn't keep with TUG or WorldMark happenings to any great extent.  My yes vote for a separate WorldMark forum or sub-forum still stands.  The above two quotes are one of many indications that it would be a good addition to TUG.


----------



## benyu2010

CraigWMF said:


> I think one idea on the WMO's forum of renting has to do with the idea that renters don't take as good as care of a unit as an owner.



I don't think it limits to WMO, it is popular talking point among WM owners, which I don't see that much in other timeshare systems. Anyone has an explanation or theory?


----------



## lizap

There have been other requests recently, in addition to this one, for a Hyatt and a Holiday Inn sub-forum.  Does anyone know the specific requirements (if any) to get a new sub-forum established?  In another thread, Brian implied that the number of related threads might have something to do with it.


----------



## cotraveller

lizap said:


> There have been other requests recently, in addition to this one, for a Hyatt and a Holiday Inn sub-forum.  Does anyone know the specific requirements (if any) to get a new sub-forum established?  In another thread, Brian implied that the number of related threads might have something to do with it.



The requirement is to convince TUGBrian that it is a good thing to do. He is the one that can set it up.


----------



## uscav8r

cotraveller said:


> The requirement is to convince TUGBrian that it is a good thing to do. He is the one that can set it up.


 
I sent him an email to solicit his thoughts.


----------



## LLW

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196177
"Franz Hanning Elected Chairman of ARDA" 

This is a good example of something useful about Wyndham (and WM) that I would have missed if the thread was in a WVR forum separate from WM.


----------



## uscav8r

LLW: 

The following is a response to your post in the Worldmark Summer Madness thread (I move it here since it is more related to this thread):

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1502776#post1502776

Fred is a very experienced and conscientious poster and he labels his Worldmark posts well. Unfortunately there are no rules that bind other posters to doing the same. Case in point, there were a few references to Worldmark  in a current never-ending thread, but they were buried in the 7+ pages  of other Wyndham posts. Not all of us can read every post of every  thread. For every post marked titled "Worldmark..." there are at least four or  five that don't, and use a much more generic thread title.

Many of us cannot keep constant watch on the boards. Even though I happen to be this Wyndham forum on an almost daily basis, I still didn't see Fred's post  until it almost aged out on the bottom of the first page.

I peruse all of the sites you mention (wmts.info, wmowners, etc.). Fred's site is useful for an  overview of the system and how to use it with a few tricks. There are  some holes, but a great reference anyway.

I am also part of WMOwners, but I find it difficult to get to the  "nitty-gritty." Threads are often 4, 5, or even 6 years old, which makes  some of the original premises or questions a little outdated (for instance some threads still reference the defunct 90 day rule for reservations <7 days long).

Don't get me wrong, I appreciate the WMOwners effort and inputs. But  much of it seems to be banter between a bunch of old friends with a  bunch of "corporate knowledge" and some of the threads have gotten OT.

These fora are not just for those experienced owners who seem to have  elephant-like memories, but also for those who just want to learn some  of issues/advantages of a system, even if he/she decides later to not to  join the system.

And it helps the casual board user as well (by posting links to the other site), etc.


----------



## uscav8r

LLW said:


> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=196177
> "Franz Hanning Elected Chairman of ARDA"
> 
> This is a good example of something useful about Wyndham (and WM) that I would have missed if the thread was in a WVR forum separate from WM.



My suggestion would not actually create two sub-fora. The main Wyndham info would remain where it currently is. Only a WM sub-forum would be built. That won't stop you from giving the main forum a quick perusal before jumping down to WM-specific threads in the sub-forum.

These are just my suggestions as a person who struggled to find info on Worldmark that were not political (i.e., BOD), or simply how to use the system. I like to have info categorized and easily referenced and cross-referenced. I don't expect "old-timers" (an affectionately used term) to understand or remember what it was like when they were just starting out in their research.

Just trying to make it easier for those who follow in our footsteps...


----------



## Rent_Share

My vote is NO there are two other WM Specific forums


----------



## travs2

*WorldMark Orlando, Reunion Florida*

Looking to anyone who has stayed at the WorldMark Orlando in Reunion Florida.  What should one expect with regards to the unit and the resort.  Are the timeshares close to any of the pools? Do they charge to enter the water park?  Thanks


----------



## presley

travs2 said:


> Looking to anyone who has stayed at the WorldMark Orlando in Reunion Florida.  What should one expect with regards to the unit and the resort.  Are the timeshares close to any of the pools? Do they charge to enter the water park?  Thanks



There are very good reviews on Tug and Tripadvisor.
On Tug, it is listed as Wyndham Reunion resort. Click the red bar at top of this page where it says Resorts and Reviews.
On Tripadvisor, it is listed as Reunion Resort of Orlando in Kissimmee, Fl. 
All these different names make it hard to find these places, but they are there and the reviews average it at a 9 on a scale of 1-10. 

I've read brief trip reports before and I believe you pay extra for everything. You can't bring your own food/drinks to the waterpark. It sounds like a more expensive place, but that is only if you partake in all the activities.


----------



## uscav8r

travs2 said:


> Looking to anyone who has stayed at the WorldMark Orlando in Reunion Florida.  What should one expect with regards to the unit and the resort.  Are the timeshares close to any of the pools? Do they charge to enter the water park?  Thanks



This is an old (and moot) thread and a Mod should lock it down. 

Your comment should be its own standalone (new) thread in the now existent WorldMark Subforum (thanks, TUGBrian!). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

